# Not able to login to IRCTC through Firefox??



## Akira (Nov 30, 2014)

On the main irctc.co.in page, the correct combination of id and password(and the captcha) gives me wrong credentials page. On the separate login page(services.irctc), it gives me 'The id/password is wrong' page. Login's working fine on Opera and Chrome. Any Ideas why?

P.S : I was thinking because of some addon. FF is my primary browser, meaning I've got Blur, Ghostery, Lightbeam, Adblock,BluhellFirewall,FoxyProxy etc. You get the idea. I'll try disabling some of them and see what happens...


----------



## Vyom (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, disable all add-on at once and see if that helps. It's weird if you can't login using 'same' credentials on FF.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 1, 2014)

Try running Firefox in a separate profile. To do this, run Firefox as "firefox -p" in Run. Then create a new profile.

This new profile will have no addons and you can try logging on from here. Let us know if it works.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 1, 2014)

if you are on windows 8+ give a try to official IRCTC app. I tried it once and is still using it even more than website.


----------



## Akira (Dec 2, 2014)

Worked on disabling a few apps. Apparently Norton identity safe had somehow enabled itself again(maybe on update?) and was conflicting with Blur. Removed that crap completely. Working fine now.

BTW, there's a great add-on called Nightly Tester tools that force enables any add-ons that cannot keep up with FF's fast updates. Useful.


----------



## prateek70007 (Dec 6, 2014)

Clear cache and Cookies. This will work.


----------

